# Large Oak Table



## Rattlermorg (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My name is Steve and I have a large oak tree that fell in my yard during the ice this year. The tree at 3' above the ground is approx. 4'-9" to 5' in diameter. I would like to know if anyone knows anyone that has the tools and know-how to slab a piece and sand and varnish it and add legs to it for an outside table for a patio or the like? Any help would be very much appreciated...thanks Steve


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

If you post this in the forestry and milling section you will get the answers you need.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I moved it. Where are you Steve ? have any pictures ?


----------



## Rattlermorg (Feb 28, 2010)

*Oak Table*

Hi...I live in Hot Springs,Arkansas and I was hoping to find someone local that might be able to handle this job. I have looked on the net for a couple of days and have found nothing local. I then found this site and that is when I posted the message. I do not have any pics right now but can get some. The tree is an oak that has 90 rings. The slabs are 4.5' - 5' wide and around 18" thick. I had a wild thought that it would be very nice if I could get an outside type table from one of the slabs. I was hoping about a 3-4" thick slab and sand and varnish or clearcoat it for our patio. Any info for someone closer that you might know of will be very much appreciated.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea your choice of wording threw me. When you said "slabs" I (we sawmill guys) think lengthwise cuts. You are talking cross section cuts correct (cookies) ?
My only thought would be call a tree removal service and see if they have saws big enough to slice off some cross sections, since I guess you don't know anyone with a saw with a 32"-36" bar...and they are going to bust as they dry probably, oak just does that. It gets discussed a lot here, just a quick search found a few. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=274688


----------



## Rattlermorg (Feb 28, 2010)

*slabs*

yes, I did mean "cookies". I figured they would split some but thought that if I have 3 or 4 cut then see if at least one of them doesn't split or at least the least split of all and make it work. thanks a lot for your help. Steve


----------

